# LFTS 10/8



## wolverm (Mar 5, 2012)

8 point early no shot tho. 4 others outside of that


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Buy some lighted nocks and that should help you see impact. After shooting a couple with lighted nocks it gives you a sense of security when hunting with them, knowing you will always know where your arrow hits the deer. With or without a camera.


I am shooting lighted nocks...the movement of the bow makes it blurry...didn't help that the nock shut off when the arrow hit.... I'll admit the light wasn't great either when I shot so it's kinda dark in the video.


----------



## B Livingston (Nov 21, 2012)

dewy6068 said:


> No but this is how my GoPro is mounted.
> View attachment 229015
> 
> 
> It's hard to see the point of impact on a deer with my set up. I shot a doe on Thursday evening of film and couldn't see where my arrow hit even when I slowed it way down on the computer. Biggest issue is no zoom on a go pro and the bow movement when you let the arrow fly.


I have a GoPro but I like the iPhone 7 plus because the duel camera and x2 optical zoom..does the GoPro 5 have a optical zoom?



Nothing moving in Leslie yet


----------



## baldbiker (Apr 21, 2013)

Let me know what it looks like we are going up on the 23 to ride highway 22


----------



## thedailyb (Aug 23, 2006)

I prefer to use a head strap mount with my gopro. 

I shoot in 4k and then use gopro studio to zoom and pan.



dewy6068 said:


> No but this is how my GoPro is mounted.
> View attachment 229015
> 
> 
> It's hard to see the point of impact on a deer with my set up. I shot a doe on Thursday evening of film and couldn't see where my arrow hit even when I slowed it way down on the computer. Biggest issue is no zoom on a go pro and the bow movement when you let the arrow fly.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Some does and a couple small bucks early, nothing the last 45 min. Awesome morning to be in a tree. Good for the soul.


----------



## Frozenfish (Dec 20, 2004)

Breezy here in Oakland county. Doe and fawn so far. Ghost blind hunting this morning.


----------



## snowmobilingswordfish (Feb 23, 2012)

dewy6068 said:


> I am shooting lighted nocks...the movement of the bow makes it blurry...didn't help that the nock shut off when the arrow hit.... I'll admit the light wasn't great either when I shot so it's kinda dark in the video.


That's why I switched to the nocturnal brand nocks. You have to physically flip a switch to shut them off. I'm using the tactacam this season, just picked it up and haven't gotten anything with it yet


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

thedailyb said:


> I prefer to use a head strap mount with my gopro.
> 
> I shoot in 4k and then use gopro studio to zoom and pan.


I didn't know that was possible to do...been shooting in 1080...guess I need to learn these options better and how to use GoPro studio!


----------



## Gone_Hunting (Sep 22, 2013)

Had a 2.5yr old8pt come crashing in didnt give a good shot


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

snowmobilingswordfish said:


> That's why I switched to the nocturnal brand nocks. You have to physically flip a switch to shut them off. I'm using the tactacam this season, just picked it up and haven't gotten anything with it yet


I tried nocturnals in the past and they always hit 2" low for me...I couldn't live with that so I tried lumenocks and they hit the same as a regular nock so that's what I'm using.


----------



## huntmichigan (Nov 18, 2005)

Bumped one on way in been slow since. 5 does all to far


----------



## thedailyb (Aug 23, 2006)

Y


dewy6068 said:


> I didn't know that was possible to do...been shooting in 1080...guess I need to learn these options better and how to use GoPro studio!


U can still zoom in with lower resolutions but you can see a loss in quality quicker.

The only thing is that the low light video could definitely be improved.


----------



## marcus619 (Jan 17, 2011)

3 doe so far in Isabela County. duck hunters are lighting up to the north. Good to all!!


----------



## huntmichigan (Nov 18, 2005)

Add a hen to the list


----------



## thedailyb (Aug 23, 2006)

Where are these deer? White oaks are dropping right next to me. Squirrel city!!


----------



## hillian11 (Oct 20, 2014)

Had a coyote chasing a doe and button buck off my pile. I have a feeling my spots compromised for the rest of my sit, lol


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Only 3 doe so far and they were 750 Yds away...hasn't been much movement on this farm all season yet...cams say they are here but they just aren't showing themselves!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

View attachment 229019


Just drilled a doe. Thankful for a beautiful morning. First of the year always goes to SAH.


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

That doe had no idea how close she was to meeting her maker.. Fun encounter for me anyway!


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Well my wife ended up seeing 4 deer. Two does, one deer she said was huge with gray in its coat but never saw its head. Then she had a buck come in ripping up trees. He came to 5 yards but was only a 4 point.


----------



## pumpkinhead450 (Oct 30, 2014)

On my way to help my dad. He stuck a nice one. Pretty excited for him.


----------



## twolaketown (Jun 23, 2015)

lreigler said:


> Thanks for the input guys. First time I've had a hit like that. I'll sneak out around ten and take a peek


Or even go home and go to sleep. It's cold out. When in doubt back out. Meat will be good tomorrow, but consider the coyote population. Hate to jump a deer, but also much easier said than done. Use your best judgement and good luck.


----------



## Ramecodiesel (Aug 12, 2015)

Good luck pumpkinhead450


----------



## Ramecodiesel (Aug 12, 2015)

pumpkinhead450 said:


> On my way to help my dad. He stuck a nice one. Pretty excited for him.


Hopefully it's not too far back pumpkinhead450. Remember when in doubt back out. Inspect the arrow well for signs of bile


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

615 had 9 turkeys and 700 I had 5 does. 2 where shooters but I had too many eyes on me to get a shot off.


----------



## jmiller (Nov 16, 2011)

Deer movement was great tonight, seen 25+ deer kicking myself because two shooters were in range down the field in front of another stand that I decided not to sit in


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

I saw 10 doe & fawns this morning,skirted me at 40 yds .were in range at another spot but too thick for a shot. 
Back out tonight and saw 12, all confirmed doe & fawns but 1.last deer I saw tonight was alone and big.couldn't see antlers too dark.great opening day for me,bring on the bucks!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

I ended up passing a 3 or 4 pt tonight. Had him at 20 Yds in the open but he needs to grow another year or 3! 

Had an interesting scene as I was walking back to my truck...all I could see is red and blue flashers and a tow truck which appeared to be backing up to the front of my truck...as it turns out some idiot was driving drunk and lost control wrecking their car right in front of my truck! Had a nice 30 minute conversation with the Barry County Sheriff while they were pulling the totaled car out of the ditch! 

View attachment 229106


It's a good thing I backed down the lane as far as I did otherwise I would need a new truck...


----------



## just tryin to fish (May 31, 2004)

Was out tonight in lake county 5 does and one small 5pt that hung around for over An hour eating and sleeping. Then decided to harass a couple does


----------



## pumpkinhead450 (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## pumpkinhead450 (Oct 30, 2014)

Found him. So happy for my dad!!!!


----------



## HuronView (Oct 18, 2014)

pumpkinhead450 said:


> Found him. So happy for my dad!!!!


Jealous! Always wanted a perfect 12. Congrats to the hunter!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

pumpkinhead450 said:


> Found him. So happy for my dad!!!!


Awesome deer.


----------



## Ramecodiesel (Aug 12, 2015)

Nice Job pumpkinhead450


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

That's a dandy for sure! Congrats to your dad!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow! Nice buck!


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

pumpkinhead450 said:


> That is one of the nicest racks I have seen. Just gorgeous!


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

That's a great buck! Congrats


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Wow! What a beauty !! Congrats to You and your Dad. Would love to hear the story!! 

Nice Shot!


----------

